
Smallchat: support your website visitors in Slack - forrestbrazeal
https://small.chat/
======
jhartist
Hi HackerNews - Smallchat dev here.

There are a lot of great chat platforms out there. Smallchat is different in
one way: we built it for the little guys. The freelancer. The local business.
The small team launching a side project.

That means Smallchat has a free tier with no limits on the number of visitors,
conversations, contacts, or operators. Your bill shouldn't go up if your site
gets a wave of traffic or a new member joins your team.

We use Slack's new threads feature to keep all your conversations in one
channel, so Smallchat doesn’t clutter up your Slack team with a bunch of new
channels.

Smallchat's just getting started, so leave a comment if you have any feedback
or advice on what features should be highest priority on our roadmap.

~~~
forrestbrazeal
Seems like a cool product, Jay! Have you thought about doing a Show HN to get
it in front of more of this audience?

